# HOLD ON!!



## mishele (Nov 11, 2013)

It might be a rough ride! C&C welcome as always!


----------



## sm4him (Nov 11, 2013)

Whoooaaa...am I still on pain meds??? :lmao:

This is seriously cool.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 11, 2013)

very cool indeed. 
fantastic shot!


----------



## ratssass (Nov 11, 2013)

WOW!!!!I've so been there!!!!...actually just getting back  :flower:


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 11, 2013)

seriously awesome.  Did you do this in post or some swirling of the camera ?



on another note, ditch the avatar.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 11, 2013)

I can see this one headed off the rails!


----------



## binga63 (Nov 11, 2013)

very nice almost gave me motion sickness


----------



## JTPhotography (Nov 11, 2013)

Anyone else hearing an Ozzy song in their heads?


----------



## mishele (Nov 11, 2013)

LOL Perfect!!


----------



## amolitor (Nov 11, 2013)

Now that's an interesting piece, in a buncha ways.

Not just very effective and cool looking, but reminiscent of some flower pictures as well.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 11, 2013)

Wow, man!.... that's just like the _sixties_!


----------



## oldhippy (Nov 11, 2013)

And I see trails, if I move my arm. Wow


----------



## snowbear (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## wyogirl (Nov 11, 2013)

This one should be on a wall... no hiding it in the computer or an album!!


----------



## pgriz (Nov 11, 2013)

Did the company tell you yet that they want their train back?


Really nice shot, btw.


----------



## mishele (Nov 12, 2013)

sm4him said:


> Whoooaaa...am I still on pain meds??? :lmao:
> 
> This is seriously cool.


Pass some of that good stuff over here!! Hope you're feeling better.



astroNikon said:


> seriously awesome.  Did you do this in post or some swirling of the camera ?
> on another note, ditch the avatar.


Magic my friend, magic! 
Come on, you have to love Neapolitan Dynamite!!  



binga63 said:


> very nice almost gave me motion sickness


Just almost?!! Dang! hehe



amolitor said:


> Not just very effective and cool looking, but reminiscent of some flower pictures as well.






pgriz said:


> Did the company tell you yet that they want their train back?
> Really nice shot, btw.


I have the train for a couple more days! Do you want to go for a ride?

Thanks for the comments everyone!! I took this on a fun day out hiking and playing w/ zoom. =)


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 12, 2013)

Zoom !!

I didn't think of that.  Great "non" special effect.
Now I'm gonna have to go out and try it.  


I see you caught my subliminal message


----------



## ABfilms (Nov 12, 2013)

A-m-a-z-i-n-g... No words for this!


----------



## mishele (Nov 12, 2013)

ABfilms said:


> A-m-a-z-i-n-g... No words for this!


No, you're amazing!! hehe
Thanks!!


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 12, 2013)

mishele said:


> It might be a rough ride! C&C welcome as always!



WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## annamaria (Nov 12, 2013)

That's a cool dizzying shot! I like it.


----------



## mishele (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks for the comments!! I'm glad you guys are digging this shot!


----------



## Tight Knot (Nov 13, 2013)

Really nice. 
For those of you who were commenting on the Sixties, just remember, "If you remember the Sixties, you weren't there".


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 13, 2013)

... and I like the new Avatar


----------



## hamlet (Nov 13, 2013)

Getting some serious vertigo from that pic. Looks like a focal zoom shot.


----------



## pgriz (Nov 13, 2013)

hamlet said:


> Getting some serious vertigo from that pic. Looks like a focal zoom shot.



With Mishele, it's never that simple.  It's that plus at least another movement.  As for the hip wiggles, I can only imagine.


----------



## mishele (Nov 13, 2013)

Paul, there is nothing simple about me. Hehe


----------



## terri (Nov 13, 2013)

Love it!   Great work, chicka.


----------



## hamlet (Nov 13, 2013)

pgriz said:


> hamlet said:
> 
> 
> > Getting some serious vertigo from that pic. Looks like a focal zoom shot.
> ...



I think i figured it out.


It was taken with the lens held in one hand and the camera twisted while not moving the lens to zoom and using a slow shutter speed. I can't tell if it was either taken while on foot or on a train contraption.


----------



## pgriz (Nov 13, 2013)

Hamlet, try it and post the pictures.  We've been trying to deconstruct Mishele's flower images for a while now, and as far as I know, no-one really succeeded.  And the lady ain't talking.  Maybe you can figure it out?  But if you do, you may have to go into the witness protection program and disappear from view.  Why?  Well, just because.


----------



## hamlet (Nov 13, 2013)

I just reproduces the picture. But my centre looks too clear, so she must have been moving or have used an even slower shutter speed.


If she was moving then she didn't need the tripod to compensate for the instability because the shutter speed didn't need to be so low. If she wasn't moving then she needed a tripod and a slower shutter speed to prevent camera shake and get the blur. The picture looks too consistent to be something other than that.


----------



## mishele (Nov 13, 2013)

It was handheld. :mrgreen:


----------



## amolitor (Nov 13, 2013)

Did you get the curved rails, hamlet?


----------



## hamlet (Nov 13, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Did you get the curved rails, hamlet?



That's just an illusion. The angle of the picture makes it look like its more curved than it really is. The pole in the distance betrays the picture, because it would have to be curved too. Its a curved rail in reality.


----------



## amolitor (Nov 13, 2013)

Also, mishele:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/articles-interest/343414-photographing-train-tracks.html

I'm not gonna go scrape you off the tracks!


----------



## hamlet (Nov 13, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Also, mishele:
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/articles-interest/343414-photographing-train-tracks.html
> 
> I'm not gonna go scrape you off the tracks!



The train was moving towards us, she must've been on the last wagon in the back. The focal zoom strokes seem to brush backwards.


----------



## hopdaddy (Nov 13, 2013)

pgriz said:


> Hamlet, try it and post the pictures. We've been trying to deconstruct Mishele's flower images for a while now, and as far as I know, no-one really succeeded. And the lady ain't talking. Maybe you can figure it out? But if you do, you may have to go into the witness protection program and disappear from view. Why? Well, just because.


Not completely true , She did post a thread on exactly how she did the flower shots .......................many years ago ....In a land far, far away. Her secret is safe with me tho ! Do to pure FEAR ! lol


----------



## mishele (Nov 13, 2013)

hopdaddy, you're a good man!! I was young and dumb back then!! lol
The nudies are in the mail!


----------



## mishele (Nov 13, 2013)

hamlet said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > Also, mishele:
> ...


No. :mrgreen:


----------



## hamlet (Nov 13, 2013)

mishele said:


> hamlet said:
> 
> 
> > amolitor said:
> ...


----------



## hamlet (Nov 13, 2013)

So the train was a ruse? I'm fresh out of ideas.


----------



## pgriz (Nov 13, 2013)

Hamlet, have a look at the quote in Mishele's signature.  You're not the first one on this path.


----------



## mishele (Nov 13, 2013)

That is an epic quote! Lol I may never change it.
.


----------



## sm4him (Nov 13, 2013)

Well, I was GONNA nominate this for POTM. Then I realized there IS no November POTM thread. 
But if there ever IS one, I nominate this. Because I have to come look at it every single time I log on.


----------



## hamlet (Nov 13, 2013)

mishele said:


> That is an epic quote! Lol I may never change.




So you use Mr green when you're gloating, not when you're happy about something. Hmmm.... i see a pattern, i will try to replicate your picture and i think i know how to now.


----------



## mishele (Nov 13, 2013)

hamlet said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > That is an epic quote! Lol I may never change.
> ...


:waiting::mrgreen:


----------



## snowbear (Nov 13, 2013)

I've come to the conclusion that technique, alone will not produce these photos; you need a certain amount of Mish's attitude, as well.


----------



## manicmike (Nov 13, 2013)

Occam's razor. She was on the Matterhorn at Disneyland and used a slow shutter speed.


----------



## mishele (Nov 14, 2013)

snowbear said:


> I've come to the conclusion that technique, alone will not produce these photos; you need a certain amount of Mish's attitude, as well.


I have attitude?!! Nah! :badangel:



manicmike said:


> Occam's razor. She was on the Matterhorn at Disneyland and used a slow shutter speed.



SHHH!! Don't give my secrets away! lol 

Thank you to Sharon for the nomination!! Woot!!


----------



## runnah (Nov 14, 2013)

This one gave away your secret. Next time I am out I will replicate. 

Nice shot btw.


----------



## mishele (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks, babe.
Only half a secret is used in this shot. 

BTW, I freakin love your avatar! Cracks me the hell up! I love that movie.


----------



## runnah (Nov 14, 2013)

mishele said:


> Thanks, babe. Only half a secret is used in this shot.   BTW, I freakin love your avatar! Cracks me the hell up! I love that movie.



Man boobs are always a crowd pleaser.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 14, 2013)

Why is it that I expect dragons or something to come out at me while looking at this? And why are there several of them in my kitchen now?


----------



## mishele (Nov 14, 2013)

minicoop1985 said:


> Why is it that I expect dragons or something to come out at me while looking at this? And why are there several of them in my kitchen now?


Funny, I see pink squirrels!

Lay off the drugs, babe!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 14, 2013)

The funny thing is that I'm much clearer if I take my drugs...


----------



## oldhippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Last time I did any serious ****, ended up having a two hour non verbal communication with a tree, but thanks for the flash back. Ed
btw I also seriously like your photo.


----------



## mishele (Nov 15, 2013)

Hippy, I can only imagine what the tree was saying back to you!! I'm sure you have some amazing stories in that head of yours!!lol I would love to sit back w/ a beer and listen!!


----------



## Braineack (Dec 9, 2013)

I think I figured this one out, just never got around to giving it a try.




Swirl Test 1 by The Braineack, on Flickr




Swirl Test 2 by The Braineack, on Flickr




Swirl Tree by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## amolitor (Dec 9, 2013)

Your tree lacks the distortion of mishele's picture. Note the rails in hers.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 9, 2013)

The tree was because I used flash...probably shouldn't have posted that one.

I need to do this on a path/street to get the effect of the rails on Mish's.  I was just taking test shots with my new lens and remembered that I wanted to give this a try.


----------



## mishele (Dec 10, 2013)

Ahhh!!! How cool! The first one looks like you were on to something. If you try more, please post them up!!


----------

